# my gt 6000 hard to turn wheels



## eddyjb2001 (Jul 14, 2009)

my new g t 6000 garden tractor is hard to steer


----------



## rapgar1 (Jan 10, 2006)

mine is too, but mine has a snowblower,200lbs or rear wieghts and a homemade wooden cab. i had to replace the steering gear not to long ago, so much pressure on it, it blew out


----------



## contsi (Oct 4, 2006)

Trying to find a way to find corret mine, the half moon with gears against the frame backet does not seem to be a good design.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

rapgar1 said:


> mine is too, but mine has a snowblower,200lbs or rear wieghts and a homemade wooden cab. i had to replace the steering gear not to long ago, so much pressure on it, it blew out



I would like very much to see a pic of that. I've always liked DIY projects like that.


----------



## Wolfcub (Jun 8, 2010)

Seems to be a common problem (Achilles heel) with the GT6000's since early on.
I just picked up a 1992 and it has a broken weld at the pinion gear that meshes with the "half moon" gear that you are referring to.
I'll be working on mine to try to eliminate this "Achilles heel". Yesterday I began to dismantle the lion's portion of this tractor since I want to go through it all to get it in top condition lubed and painted.

I think if the gearing mechanism were contained in a housing like many steering systems it would withstand a lot more stress than the current setup.
If I find some replacement I'll be sure to document how I do this.

There's a lot of stress on the front (bell crank) pivot as well, hopefully I can replace the bushing/ bearing there also.

It's too bad that with such a beefy engine and 6 speed transaxle the steering is so poorly designed. In my case, I think I get what I paid for, the whole shebang cost me $350 ... so I expect to have to do a bit of work to get her in tip top shape.

I too am very interested in any design improvements that any of you have so I can possibly incorporate them in my rebuild.

Dave


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Too bad you couldn't put some power steering on there! That would be cool!


----------



## smallfarm (Mar 23, 2010)

*gt6000 hard to turn wheels*

I had the same problem with a dgt6000. It seems that sears continues to add weight with bigger engines but doesn't do any other improvements. I finally gave in got a Simplicity with power steering.

I also have a gt3000 which is about 3 years older and it works great and is easy to steer.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

on my old craftman i used copper pipe for bushings and i religiously lube the sterring knuckles and sterring gear , has any one tried one out of a old school garden tractor


----------

